# Cabbage, stewed



## giggler (Dec 22, 2010)

I like Stewed Cabbage from my local Caffeteria. 

I think it is nothing more than..

Fry some Bacon and Onion (not too much), add some large chunks of Green Cabbage and Water and cook for a while...

we get nice cabbage in Texas this time of year..

why is mine not as good?

I cook mine for like an Hour..maybe not long enough...as I guess their's stew on the Steam Table most of the day..

or perhaps some Chicken Broth?

How can this be sooo hard?

Their's is rather Sweet and savory.. mine is too Cabbagie!

Maybe it's just always the "Thing Taste Better Out" deal! 

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2010)

Try boiling your cabbage before adding it to the frying pan with the bacon. Put a tbsp of vinegar in the boiling water, that might do what you want it to do.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2010)

Recipes for stewed vegis that I have seen usually include a flour and water slurry.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2010)

Giggler, you said:


> Their's is rather Sweet and savory.. mine is too Cabbagie!



and yet you hav'nt added any sugar to yours.  I'd use some brown sugar or honey.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2010)

While I don't at my house...don't be surprised if the cabbage at the Cafeteria contains sugar....In fact, I'd be surprised if it didn't...... 

Enjoy!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. I've seen recipes calling for the addition of sugar.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2010)

If you want a really good stewed cabage use the fallowing recipe, just use fresh cabage instead of sauerkraut (sp?) :

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/bigos-old-polish-meal-62392.html

it could be simplified but it is the best.


----------

